# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητείται Ηλεκτρονικός

## spyroslo

Ζητείται Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός από ελληνική εταιρία κατασκευής συστοιχιών μπαταριών και αποθήκευσης ενέργειας στη Θεσσαλονίκη, για να εργαστεί πάνω στην ανάπτυξη ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων DC.
Θέση εργασίας πλήρους απασχόλησης για τη στελέχωση των νέων εγκαταστάσεων στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Απαραίτητα προσόντα:

Πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικούΠολύ καλή γνώση Hardware και Software μικροελεγκτών (esp32)Πολύ καλή γνώση σχεδιασμού και ανάπτυξης PcBΚυκλώματα MosfetΚυκλώματα High Current DCΚυκλώματα InverterΚαλή γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσαςΑνάλογη προϋπηρεσία σε αντίστοιχη θέση
O υποψήφιος θα πρέπει να έχει ομαδικό πνεύμα, πρακτικό μυαλό με ικανότητα τεχνικής αντίληψης και ικανότητα απόδοσης κάτω από χρονικά deadlines. Ο ρόλος του θα είναι ιδιαίτερα δημιουργικός, καθώς θα καταπιαστεί με μία σειρά καινοτόμων και δημιουργικών κατασκευών.
Παροχές:

Ικανοποιητικό πακέτο αποδοχώνΔημιουργικές προκλήσειςΔυνατότητα εξέλιξηςΔυνατότητα ταξιδιών
Αποστολή βιογραφικών info@batterieslab.gr

----------

Gaou (01-07-21), 

mikemtb (01-07-21)

----------

